# HAS ANY ONE RECOVERED USING CBT



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am wanting to get a self help book cbt social anxiety disorder hand book. I was wondering is there anyone here who has recovered from a self help cbt method ? with out the use of addictive drugs? Im not sure that I can afford a therapist who specializes in treatment of Social anxiety disorder so would getting the book and ditching the meds be worth it?


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

bambi4evr69 said:


> I am wanting to get a self help book cbt social anxiety disorder hand book. I was wondering is there anyone here who has recovered from a self help cbt method ? with out the use of addictive drugs? Im not sure that I can afford a therapist who specializes in treatment of Social anxiety disorder so would getting the book and ditching the meds be worth it?


ive been using cbt in combination with thinkrightnow since the start of the year and ive cured a chunk of my sa. i no longer get self concious and i love being the centre of attention


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cbt is not so clear cut for some cases of sa where people have a hard time functioning like leaving the house, relying too much on family for emotional support, even worse housebound and cant physically talk in severe cases like selective mutism. Ive tried cbt by dr thomas richards and reading the gillian butler overcoming social anxiety and shyness which is supposively the holy grail when it comes to self help and yet still not enough let alone with medication


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

im am happy to see that it has helped you and I cant wait to at least give it a shot !



julie cooper said:


> bambi4evr69 said:
> 
> 
> > I am wanting to get a self help book cbt social anxiety disorder hand book. I was wondering is there anyone here who has recovered from a self help cbt method ? with out the use of addictive drugs? Im not sure that I can afford a therapist who specializes in treatment of Social anxiety disorder so would getting the book and ditching the meds be worth it?
> ...


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

bambi4evr69 said:


> im am happy to see that it has helped you and I cant wait to at least give it a shot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reading Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness by Gillian Butler at the moment. I'm both excited, like you, and terrified (because of the idea of change) at the same time. But the fact is is that we're both at the age (I'm 18 too) when we can make a valiant effort to fight this horrible, horrible thing known as SA.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

im reading a CBT work book right now and holy crap it has changed me so much for the better! I even got a freakin job yesterday !


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i wish I had heard of cbt when i was younger. oh well, I know about it now, and when I ever get the courage to go through with it, i will.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

do it, at first i was skeptikal but youre stll young too!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i don't know where to start. Should i get CBT books? Or do group therapy? I'm kinda scared to ask my therapist about it.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Cognitive-Behavio ... 726&sr=8-1

order this book its the only CBT thats helped me, it will help you as long as you have specifically Social Anxiety , if you have another anxiety disorder browse the site they have great prices for great books. but for SA this book is wonderful


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

So far I've found that trying certain CBT techniques has been good for helping with my depression, but not been so effective for my anxiety.

Saying that though, I realise that's because I need to regularly be in the types of situations which provoke my anxiety to be able to take full advantage of the suggestions before I can realistically expect any significant change with my circumstances. I believe that CBT is a potentially very helpful path for people with SA to try. But it's no miracle cure which will happen overnight - unfortunately. It takes both patience and persistence to stick with.

I would definitely recommend reading Gillian Butlers book. I'm working from this book myself right now. While of course it's not a book which everyone finds helpful for their personal situation with SA, on the other hand many have found it incredibly helpful. And from my point of view, it's certainly much better in the way of suggestions for self help methods than a number of other self help books on anxiety that I've read.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had great benifit from cbt so far. I have been doing it for a couple of months now and recently bought Gillian Butler's book to further my knowledge about cbt. I have worked on my thoughts and will start on my behavior soon. The cool thing is that it attacks both my depressed states and my SAD. I still have ups and downs but my ups are way better and my downs are less intense.
CBT is the only way to go in my experience, and I have alot of experience with different things.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sometimes emotions can be so strong therapy and medication isnt enough


----------



## zzr999 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just found out what CBT is....what books do you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been in CBT for the past 2+ years, and though I am not "cured", it has helped immensly. I can actually leave my house and be productive now!

CBT is great as long as you put effort into it.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I did not do CBT, but the way I overcame social anxiety is based on the same principle of analyzing your own thoughts, and realizing what is rational and what is not. Really, if you "get" CBT, it's very difficult to ever feel anxious again. I recommend everyone to earnestly give it a try before becoming dependent on unnecessary medication.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Also, a great book is "Feeling Good" by David Burns.

http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Good-Ther ... 0380810336


----------

